# My hysterical dating life



## PrettySickly (Jul 14, 2011)

A few weeks after our first date, for Valentine's day, my bf decided to surprise me with a hike. He had blindfolded me and was so excited. I tried to cancel when I figured it out but he wouldn't let up. ! After 20 minutes or so walking, I felt that urge. I tried to tell him to turn around but he couldn't make it. Luckily I was smart enough to pack tp, wet wipes, and imo in my bag and I knew I would have to use them. RIGHT NOW! I feigned a full bladder and ran off into the bushes. A good 100 yards away, I did my shameful business when I heard the voices of all his friends singing mid-D. They were coming right towards me so I stopped my business and ran to hide behind a different bush with my panties around my ankles. I guess he had told them to come serenade me at that time so they just kept wandering around looking for me for a good while. When they finally left, I finished, popped a pill or two, and headed back to get serenaded. By some miracle, I didn't have to go again that night but it was still one of my craziest IBS moments. Hiding in the bushes half naked with D is comedy-movie gold. Luckily we're still together. And even though he knows I have IBSD, I've somehow been able to be similarly discrete for the past year. He always says that I'm too girly to even imagine connecting the IBSD with. In other words, he mentally blocks it out. Anyhow laughing at my crazy situations sometimes helps


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Awesome story! You have an excellent attitude and you are right... Laughter is good medicine for the body and the soul!All the very best!


----------



## faithxlove (Feb 2, 2011)

that's great







lol. sounds like you've got an awesome guy, too! you're lucky


----------



## Ignea (Oct 10, 2011)

Great story! I laughed really hard right now!One ady I will post mine too.


----------

